# REBUILD- 5-mode circuit board into 1-mode



## Zalupok (Nov 8, 2012)

Maybe someone have any idea how to rebuild these circuit into 1-mode circuit?
Right now it have 5 modes without memory. Can't see the roads- because it is all black and not transparent.
Any ideas- welcome- i may try.

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/4047/img3352ug.jpg

Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Zalupok (Nov 11, 2012)

Any suggestion? ;/


----------



## Zalupok (Nov 15, 2012)

Maybe someone know how should i explore it by myself? I have multimeter, osciloscope... and a believe that these circuit board can be modded.


----------



## nickelflipper (Nov 15, 2012)

Just buy another driver that suits your needs. Because that's what will be required when your probe slips off the microcontroller IC PWM pin and accidently touches a ground pin.

If you were lucky, the led driver IC PWM pin has a default NC condition that supplies the full reference voltage required by the led driver. That would mean you could just snip the PWM pin. No way of telling without a data sheet.


----------

